# THE Definitive Bersa Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

NEW section added today!

Post your Bersa pics here to show off 

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model):


----------



## Wandering Man

*My Wife's new Bersa T3880*

Sadly, its not mine. :smt022

But she (my wife) promises to let me fondle it sometimes. 










WM


----------



## spacedoggy

Wandering Man said:


> Sadly, its not mine. :smt022
> 
> But she promises to let me fondle it sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WM


Thank GOD fondling guns isn't a crime or I would be doing serious time.


----------



## iluvmyg17

*For the wife*


----------



## DarkEarth

*Duotone and CC models*


----------



## GypsyBill

My wife's duo-tone.. the grips are made of a wood called Redheart...


----------



## Lawnman380




----------



## JasBrit

Wasn't sure how I'd like wood on the two-tone but these look pretty nice. Now, where can I find some for mine?


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

*Extended Magazine*

Hi Cap BERSA BT 380 over 800 flawless rounds through it. Keep those screws tightened.


----------



## cupsz71

K I'll play..............

The wifey's BERSA T380


----------



## chief5725

*red heart*



GypsyBill said:


> My wife's duo-tone.. the grips are made of a wood called Redheart...


Did you make the grips?


----------



## trailblazer

Bersa Pro 9mm HC NKL...


----------



## tabdog

Here's mine,



















Happy Shootin,

Tabdog


----------



## group17




----------



## SteveC

Thunder .32 all of three days old.
Oops. Can't put picture up. Yet, I think.


----------



## mustang652

New to posting on this forum, I've been lurking and reading the posts on Bersas. Started off with the matte BT 380 five years ago, then heard the UC9 calling my name and just couldn't resist having a larger caliber. Stumbeled onto the used nickel slide and alloy frame BT 380 and the FireStorm .22lr while trying to unload an almost new (fired twiced) Walther (S&W made) .380. I've been trying to resist the urge to buy a UC45 since I got the chance to fire a friend's FireStorm version of it a couple of years ago. I'm a little concerned about having nearly all my guns being from the same manufacturer.


----------



## berettatoter

Why would you worry that all your pieces are from Bersa? They make a great product in my humble opinion. At least that way you will be really familiar with all that you own, right?


----------



## Tnic

My BT.45




























Lets go shopping Darlin!


----------



## BersaJohn

Newly acquired 380 Thunder

Obvious photo download issue


----------



## DIESEL44

My UC9. Over 1800 rounds with no failures of any kind!

__
https://flic.kr/p/12577972573


__
https://flic.kr/p/12577832765


----------



## MoMan

Here ya' go:

Bersa 380, w/new grips:







[/URL][/IMG]

Bersa 22 w/new grips:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Scorpion8

Brand new Bersa Thunder 380 CC. Just picked this up on a "can't-pass" deal. Would have preferred the plain Thunder 380, but this may make a very nice carry gun.


----------



## MoMan

Scorpion,
You are going to love that handgun.

MO


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Here are my three.*

Lynn and Vanessa,,,
After the anti-gun Redgrave sisters.










This is my Thunder 9UC Pro,,,
I named her "Alotta" after the character Alotta Fagina in the Austin Powers movie.










Aarond

.


----------



## MoMan

ME-Likey!!

MO


----------



## berettatoter

Very nice Scorpion8. At least with the CC model, you get one more round!


----------



## Kynochco

I fondle my wife all the time, as well as her 380 and she really loves to fondle mine


----------



## berettatoter

Kynochco said:


> I fondle my wife all the time, as well as her 380 and she really loves to fondle mine


Whoa Nelly! Too much information!


----------

